# Please can you identify a march at last years Trooping the Colour?



## Donboy

I know its asking a lot, but can somebody please identify the last of the slow marches from last year's ceremony (2012)? It follows 'Scipio' by Handel, and is played at 1hr 10mins into the BBC recording just as the Queen acknowledges the officer on horseback who informs her that the slow marches have finished. The programme then cuts to a Claire Balding interview.

Huw Edwards had done a fine job of informing us of all the music .....up until then!

Many thanks for your efforts if this is possible. The full recording is available on YouTube.

Donboy


----------



## Donboy

I've just learned how to link to the video file (I think) - here it is....

www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2vyDJCNj2gI

Its 20 mins in.

Many thanks


----------

